# Jimmy Page's daughter's pics of guitarists



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Jimmy Page's daughter is a photographer.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/...guitarists-Resonators-show.html?frame=2966806

Cheers

Dave


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Link doesn't work for me...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great pictures of some iconic guitarists. I dont think Steve Jones ever got enough credit for his great guitar work with the Sex Pistols.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

TubeStack said:


> Link doesn't work for me...


It didn't work when I tried it on my phone but works fine from my computer. Were you on a phone when it didn't work?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Somewhat unremarkable photography skills, but her name certainly does get her access to some interesting subjects.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some interesting shots


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

definitely interesting to see how they have changed over the years.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice to see him with a guitar in his hand again


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Great pictures of some iconic guitarists. I dont think Steve Jones ever got enough credit for his great guitar work with the Sex Pistols.


I almost thought his picture was Barry Weiss of Storage Wars...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

kat_ said:


> It didn't work when I tried it on my phone but works fine from my computer. Were you on a phone when it didn't work?


Works on my ipad, thanks.


----------

